# Black Tank Diving



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok, so here's issue number 2. In order to conserve space in the grey tank for showers, we wash dishes in a small tub and then flush the dish water. I happened to be closer to the bathroom so my DW handed me the tub with dish water. This is where the problem in techniques lies. I'm more of a run my hand in the dish tub to make sure all the important stuff is out and then open the valve as I dump the contents. My DW likes to check what lands in the toilet and then opens the valve (my version - she says she dumps very slowly and looks before anything comes out of the dish tub). So I dump away and there goes a spoon. I'm not particularly fond of this spoon. I just don't want it getting caught in there.

So I'm looking for opinions on what I should do. I've already dumped/flushed the tank and have no idea if the spoon is in there.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

An inspection mirror with a flash light will help you find it. It can cause some real problems with you shut off valve if you close it on the spoon. Let us know if you can see it or not.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Perhaps a really cheap USB video camera connected via a long USB cable to a laptop?

Why not simply save the dirty dishwater and toss on the campfire before you go to bed?


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Yuck, what a crappy situation! I'd fill the tank full with water and then flush it to see if it would come out...if not, flush it again and then reach up the drain pipe which is hopefully clean after two flushes and get it that way...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dub said:


> Yuck, what a crappy situation! I'd fill the tank full with water and then flush it to see if it would come out...if not, flush it again and then reach up the drain pipe which is hopefully clean after two flushes and get it that way...


Unless your arm is made out of rubber, you won't get too far (at least on mine) as there about a 90 degree turn in the pipe.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

paper plates and plastic ware is what you need. Use them and throw them away, no need to wash...

Bob


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

flash light and mirror is a good way as previously stated............and then a large magnet, like a "Cow Magnet"will grab it for you if its still there...........


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

I like the magnet idea.. You could even try driving up and down some hilly locations to see if it would attach itself to the magnet. You would of course have to tie the magnet off on something. Far out but it might work. Good-luck!


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Just a word. Most stainless steel is not very magnetic, as is silver. Cheaper grades of stainless will have some magnetic characteristics.

So, a magnet may get it, or may just pass it by....

C


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would be leery of the magnet idea as well. Even if the spoon itself is magnetic, so is all the surrounding frame of the trailer. I can just see the magnet solidly attaching itself - through the wall of the tank - to an adjoining frame rail! Then you have a real problem. An inspection mirror (or USB camera if you work for a high-tech giant) may be the best first step. The spoon might not even still be there, and worrying about extraction methods at this point could be moot.

All that said, I have to agree with Bob. Paper plates and plastic ware is the way to go!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Perhaps a really cheap USB video camera connected via a long USB cable to a laptop?
> 
> Why not simply save the dirty dishwater and toss on the campfire before you go to bed?


Well I made the waste and we take it with us. Little one's don't eat all the food so there's some left in the water. I think that might be an idea if we needed it next time.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

campfirenut said:


> paper plates and plastic ware is what you need. Use them and throw them away, no need to wash...
> 
> Bob


I hear that but Mama's a tree hugger and would rather wash something for reuse than throw it out.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Compulynx said:


> Just a word. Most stainless steel is not very magnetic, as is silver. Cheaper grades of stainless will have some magnetic characteristics.
> 
> So, a magnet may get it, or may just pass it by....
> 
> C


I'll check with the other's we have left to see if it's magnetic. It would be cheap stainless. Maybe I need to find a magnet on the end of a snake.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes the Magnet Extraction does require care and secure fastening to get it out...........but like others said...........Look first it may be out........

I tried to bite my Tongue earlier ......................but after two posts about Plastic Silverware.............I gotta add my 2 Cents









Remember when using "disposable" Plastics, we are only filling our Landfills Unnecessarily, and eating up our Natural Resource of land.

I am by no means a "tree-Hugger" or extremest.........I just have a pet peeve when it comes to Our "Disposable Society" and plastics which simply just add to Landfills..............I am by no means perfect...but i am trying to do my best with Disposable plastics..............Plastics are great and play an important part in our campers, cars & homes............in keeping Weights & Costs Down while giving better performance than some other materials............but the disposable stuff...........

My DW uses them occasionally..........and i get upset..............it doesn't take much to let it soak in some soapy water to clean.......

Just my 2 cents and opinion on plastic cutlery.......It is not my intent to upset anyone.........but rather to maybe take a second look at "the Disposable plastics"...........and stick with that Reusable Cutlery









Merry Christmas & Happy New Year

PS. I started this post about three hours ago......so i apologize if someone else commented......or if the topic took another direction.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Clarkely....I'm with you on this. No need for plastics to just get tossed. We have about 8 forks/knives/spoons in the Outback and they get washed (take about 30 seconds to wash entire meals worth) during the camping trips. We've had the same one for over 10 years now.

Save $$...save space...save landfills.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey Clarkely....I'm with you on this. No need for plastics to just get tossed. We have about 8 forks/knives/spoons in the Outback and they get washed (take about 30 seconds to wash entire meals worth) during the camping trips. We've had the same one for over 10 years now.
> 
> Save $$...save space...save landfills.


I started to post my reply earlier today...........then i stopped............i did not want anyone to feel offended......But the silverware is quick to do.......We do often use paper plates and save & use them to start our Campfire.......

Our silverware in our camper is over 15 years old.............camper is a great place to hand down your utensils to


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Hey Clarkely....I'm with you on this. No need for plastics to just get tossed. We have about 8 forks/knives/spoons in the Outback and they get washed (take about 30 seconds to wash entire meals worth) during the camping trips. We've had the same one for over 10 years now.
> 
> Save $$...save space...save landfills.


I started to post my reply earlier today...........then i stopped............*i did not want anyone to feel offended*......But the silverware is quick to do.......We do often use paper plates and save & use them to start our Campfire.......

Our silverware in our camper is over 15 years old.............camper is a great place to hand down your utensils to









[/quote]

This is a place to share ideas, so don't feel like you can't express your opinion.

Now, slamming someone or belittling their post isn't acceptable and our MOD's will not take kindly to that.

BTW...we use a mix of paper plates and those plates that can't be broken (chinette?).


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey Clarkely....I'm with you on this. No need for plastics to just get tossed. We have about 8 forks/knives/spoons in the Outback and they get washed (take about 30 seconds to wash entire meals worth) during the camping trips. We've had the same one for over 10 years now.
> 
> Save $$...save space...save landfills.


I started to post my reply earlier today...........then i stopped............*i did not want anyone to feel offended*......But the silverware is quick to do.......We do often use paper plates and save & use them to start our Campfire.......

Our silverware in our camper is over 15 years old.............camper is a great place to hand down your utensils to









[/quote]

This is a place to share ideas, so don't feel like you can't express your opinion.

Now, slamming someone or belittling their post isn't acceptable and our MOD's will not take kindly to that.

BTW...we use a mix of paper plates and those plates that can't be broken (chinette?).
[/quote]

We used those "chinette or Corel" type plates that supposedly can't get broken............well In our last camper we had a door fly open on a long trip......and they Broke...............and the little chips were everywhere...............so beware









So now we use plastic "Re-Usable" plates...........plastic does have a place in our society as long as it is reusable


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

What?? You don't just dump your grey water at night when no one is looking like the rest of us???

Also -- for some of us that own stock in Dow Chemical -- a maker of plastic forks and spoons -- i think that PLASTIC silverware is really the ONLY way to go... plus it helps the economy -- LOL


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I wonder if that spoon could just live in the black tank and act as an agitator to bing, bang, bong, boink around in there, sort of like the ball in a spray-paint can. Maybe it could keep nasty build up off the walls and the sensors, or it might just destroy the sensors, which aren't that good at sensing anyway.

BTW, we use the real utensils for the daily meals. For larger gatherings we might use the fake stuff.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> *What?? You don't just dump your grey water at night when no one is looking like the rest of us???*Also -- for some of us that own stock in Dow Chemical -- a maker of plastic forks and spoons -- i think that PLASTIC silverware is really the ONLY way to go... plus it helps the economy -- LOL


Yeah just make sure you pull the right handle.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Is your flatware (clad) or solid stainless? If its clad it will have a base metal inside that should be magnetic. I use 3/8" vinyl tube about 6' long with a 1" rare earth magnet. The tubing is just ridged enough to be able to bend and push into the corners of the tank without being to stiff or to flimsy. James


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> What?? You don't just dump your grey water at night when no one is looking like the rest of us???
> 
> Also -- for some of us that own stock in Dow Chemical -- a maker of plastic forks and spoons -- i think that PLASTIC silverware is really the ONLY way to go... plus it helps the economy -- LOL


I may have done that a time or two...............actually dumping your Grey water or at least the kitchen Grey is probably better IMO..........we have a seperate grey tank for KC water only............and that has very little soap in it...........

When you think about the minute amount of chemicals in the soap and in its ratio to the water in the grey Tank...............You are probably better returning it directly to Mother Earth







than the resources used to process the water at the sewer plant.............

To much time for my mind to wander today...............we need to get out of this Economic situation.............maybe buying plastic Silverware will do it









I sell Corian Products...............so i use plastic...............It really comes down to the disposable vs. re-uasble discussion.........

my $.02 and then some


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> What?? You don't just dump your grey water at night when no one is looking like the rest of us???
> 
> Also -- for some of us that own stock in Dow Chemical -- a maker of plastic forks and spoons -- i think that PLASTIC silverware is really the ONLY way to go... plus it helps the economy -- LOL


I may have done that a time or two...............actually dumping your Grey water or at least the kitchen Grey is probably better IMO..........we have a seperate grey tank for KC water only............and that has very little soap in it...........

When you think about the minute amount of chemicals in the soap and in its ratio to the water in the grey Tank...............You are probably better returning it directly to Mother Earth







than the resources used to process the water at the sewer plant.............

To much time for my mind to wander today...............we need to get out of this Economic situation.............maybe buying plastic Silverware will do it









I sell Corian Products...............so i use plastic...............It really comes down to the disposable vs. re-uasble discussion.........

my $.02 and then some








[/quote]
Can we all PLEASE agree to save all of the oil possible to pull our Trailers to beautiful vacation destinations?!?!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

When we bought our first TT, I went to Walmart and bought a $15 set of Oneida Silverware, when I got it home there was a 10% off coupon to use on their website, and 10% is 10%, so off I went and found a set of "melamine" dinnerware as well as some matching acrylic glasses, and that's what we use 99% of the time. (Plus Steak and paper plates just SUCK mho) I've even converted some of my camping siblings. You should have seen the smiles on their faces, when they opened their Christmas gifts, and it was Melamine dishes for their campers!! BONUS you should have seen the smile on DH's face when I told him I got it all (plus a few pieces I kept for The Abi-one) on ebay for less than 10 bucks!! 
Reduce Reuse Recycle, and PLANT TREES!! As a landscaper I added that last bit myself!!








TTFN
Ember


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> What?? You don't just dump your grey water at night when no one is looking like the rest of us???
> 
> Also -- for some of us that own stock in Dow Chemical -- a maker of plastic forks and spoons -- i think that PLASTIC silverware is really the ONLY way to go... plus it helps the economy -- LOL


I may have done that a time or two...............actually dumping your Grey water or at least the kitchen Grey is probably better IMO..........we have a seperate grey tank for KC water only............and that has very little soap in it...........

When you think about the minute amount of chemicals in the soap and in its ratio to the water in the grey Tank...............You are probably better returning it directly to Mother Earth







than the resources used to process the water at the sewer plant.............

To much time for my mind to wander today...............we need to get out of this Economic situation.............maybe buying plastic Silverware will do it









I sell Corian Products...............so i use plastic...............It really comes down to the disposable vs. re-uasble discussion.........

my $.02 and then some








[/quote]
Can we all PLEASE agree to save all of the oil possible to pull our Trailers to beautiful vacation destinations?!?!















[/quote]

And to use for Dirtbikes, snowmobiles & quads


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Back to the lost spoon.....

If you find it by looking with a mirror, you might try using one of those long flexible grabbers that have the 3 or 4 fingers that come out when you push on the button at the top.

Do you have a quicky flush installed? This might be another way to gain minimal access.

you might also be able to pound on the bottom of the tank and hear if it bounces in there.

Next time this happens check immediately (if possible). i doubt the spoon went very far. probably straign down.... along with everything else..... if the toilet had been used first.

Good Luck!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Back to the lost spoon.....
> 
> If you find it by looking with a mirror, you might try using one of those long flexible grabbers that have the 3 or 4 fingers that come out when you push on the button at the top.
> 
> ...


It fell in the last day so I wasn't going after it. But that did cross my mind. I'm looking for a magnet contraption to go fishing.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

MattS said:


> Back to the lost spoon.....
> 
> If you find it by looking with a mirror, you might try using one of those long flexible grabbers that have the 3 or 4 fingers that come out when you push on the button at the top.
> 
> ...


It fell in the last day so I wasn't going after it. But that did cross my mind. I'm looking for a magnet contraption to go fishing.
[/quote]

Mirror and flexible light would be the first thing to use to see if it''s still there.............


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Been there Done that I used a 2 ft grabber I got from the dollar store and I got the knife out from my 23krs.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Kenstand said:


> I wonder if that spoon could just live in the black tank and act as an agitator to bing, bang, bong, boink around in there, sort of like the ball in a spray-paint can.










I don't care who you are or what you eat with, that's funny


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Campforthenight said:


> Been there Done that I used a 2 ft grabber I got from the dollar store and I got the knife out from my 23krs.


NOTE to self -- don't ever use a knife 'Campforthenight' brings to a rally......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Been there Done that I used a 2 ft grabber I got from the dollar store and I got the knife out from my 23krs.


NOTE to self -- don't ever use a knife 'Campforthenight' brings to a rally......
[/quote]
10-4, Roger that


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Been there Done that I used a 2 ft grabber I got from the dollar store and I got the knife out from my 23krs.


NOTE to self -- don't ever use a knife 'Campforthenight' brings to a rally......
[/quote]

Now that there is funny. LMAO

Thor


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> Been there Done that I used a 2 ft grabber I got from the dollar store and I got the knife out from my 23krs.


NOTE to self -- don't ever use a knife 'Campforthenight' brings to a rally......
[/quote]

......and spoon 'MattS' brings to rally....


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Been there Done that I used a 2 ft grabber I got from the dollar store and I got the knife out from my 23krs.


NOTE to self -- don't ever use a knife 'Campforthenight' brings to a rally......
[/quote]

......and spoon 'MattS' brings to rally....
[/quote]

It will never go back in the rotation if I find it. I just don't want it to get stuck in the valve and have an 'RV' moment. Which I've had but that's for another post.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

MattS said:


> Been there Done that I used a 2 ft grabber I got from the dollar store and I got the knife out from my 23krs.


NOTE to self -- don't ever use a knife 'Campforthenight' brings to a rally......
[/quote]

......and spoon 'MattS' brings to rally....
[/quote]

It will never go back in the rotation if I find it. I just don't want it to get stuck in the valve and have an 'RV' moment. Which I've had but that's for another post.
[/quote]

I know Matt - only kidding! Personally, I would just leave it in there and becareful when operating the valve!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

When I use to fix submarines we had 100% accountability for fasteners and tools. We always dropped things in places that we could not reach. We used an inspection mirror, flashlight and grabber and it took two people. I understand that these tools cost a little but tools are like guns to me, I can never have enough.

http://yhst-13185147461285.stores.yahoo.ne...upto36clty.html


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Paul said:


> When I use to fix submarines we had 100% accountability for fasteners and tools. We always dropped things in places that we could not reach. We used an inspection mirror, flashlight and grabber and it took two people. I understand that these tools cost a little but tools are like guns to me, I can never have enough.
> 
> http://yhst-13185147461285.stores.yahoo.ne...upto36clty.html


He don't need one of those...????

He just needs this!!!










I am sure Staff can fetch a spoon for ya...

MaeJae









p.s. starting the New Year off right!


----------



## KCPart4 (Apr 27, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it unless it becomes a problem, i.e. gets stuck while draining and clogs the tank. If that happens, use a plumbers snake and send it up the pipe to unclog. By then it may be wrapped up in t.p. and would be easier to get out.

Side note: Lost many a Lego down the toilet and with the help of a clear 45° while draining, the boys get all excited when they see it go swimming by.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

KCPart4 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it unless it becomes a problem, i.e. gets stuck while draining and clogs the tank. If that happens, use a plumbers snake and send it up the pipe to unclog. By then it may be wrapped up in t.p. and would be easier to get out.
> 
> Side note: Lost many a Lego down the toilet and with the help of a clear 45° while draining, the boys get all excited when they see it go swimming by.


It looks like that's what I'm going to do. Not worry about it until I can't close the valve.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MattS said:


> I wouldn't worry about it unless it becomes a problem, i.e. gets stuck while draining and clogs the tank. If that happens, use a plumbers snake and send it up the pipe to unclog. By then it may be wrapped up in t.p. and would be easier to get out.
> 
> Side note: Lost many a Lego down the toilet and with the help of a clear 45° while draining, the boys get all excited when they see it go swimming by.


It looks like that's what I'm going to do. Not worry about it until I can't close the valve.
[/quote]

IMHO...I'd do it now, before it is a problem. You don't want this to become a problem (ie..stick in the valve) when you're flushing the black tank and a few others are behind you. What if you can't fix it right then? You're going to have a leaking tank all way home.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I wouldn't worry about it unless it becomes a problem, i.e. gets stuck while draining and clogs the tank. If that happens, use a plumbers snake and send it up the pipe to unclog. By then it may be wrapped up in t.p. and would be easier to get out.
> 
> Side note: Lost many a Lego down the toilet and with the help of a clear 45° while draining, the boys get all excited when they see it go swimming by.


It looks like that's what I'm going to do. Not worry about it until I can't close the valve.
[/quote]

IMHO...I'd do it now, before it is a problem. You don't want this to become a problem (ie..stick in the valve) when you're flushing the black tank and a few others are behind you. What if you can't fix it right then? You're going to have a leaking tank all way home.
[/quote]

X2 Murphy's law will ALWAYS prevail when you on vacation, it's sweltering hot and a half dozen other vacationing, hot, sweltering rvers are waiting behind you!!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

ember said:


> I wouldn't worry about it unless it becomes a problem, i.e. gets stuck while draining and clogs the tank. If that happens, use a plumbers snake and send it up the pipe to unclog. By then it may be wrapped up in t.p. and would be easier to get out.
> 
> Side note: Lost many a Lego down the toilet and with the help of a clear 45° while draining, the boys get all excited when they see it go swimming by.


It looks like that's what I'm going to do. Not worry about it until I can't close the valve.
[/quote]

IMHO...I'd do it now, before it is a problem. You don't want this to become a problem (ie..stick in the valve) when you're flushing the black tank and a few others are behind you. What if you can't fix it right then? You're going to have a leaking tank all way home.
[/quote]

X2 Murphy's law will ALWAYS prevail when you on vacation, it's sweltering hot and a half dozen other vacationing, hot, sweltering rvers are waiting behind you!!
[/quote]

Well, the tank will be mostly empty and the cap on the drain seals very well. Ask me how I know that one.... When the tank is loaded up again, I'll just empty it and the spoon will be forced out. In theory.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

You could always drive the trailer into a ditch on the dump valve side







, maybe the spoon will slide out..
Just a thought, even though, not a good one!!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Path4ground said:


> You could always drive the trailer into a ditch on the dump valve side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might work if the drain was on the end. I don't believe it is on an end of the tank.


----------

